# Aqua Forte ATF 1



## Kompost (24. Feb. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,hat von euch jemand den ATF 1 in Betrieb?
Gibt es Probleme mit diesem Trommler?
Kann man diesen Trommler kaufen??
Vielen Dank vorab 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sternie (24. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Kompost,

ich habe den Trommler jetzt seit dem 1.9.2018 bei mir laufen.
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden damit, auch wenn sich nach dem Winter (Trommler war im Winter außser Betrieb) in den ersten Siebelementen schon Risse zeigten. Das ist aber ein bekanntes Problem. Ich habe den Eindruck, daß das Siebgewebe der Filterelemente nur ein bis zwei Millimeter weit in der Gummidichtung drin sitzt und sich durch den Wasserdruck allmählich aus dem Gummi herausarbeitet. Die Risse sind auf jeden Fall alle am Übergang Gummi-Siebgewebe.
Ich habe mir einfach eine Rolle Siebgewebe gekauft, das ich dann jeweils passend zuschneide.
Die alten Siebe trenne ich dann aus der Gummidichtung heraus, lege das zugeschnittene (Außenmaß Gummidichtung) Siebgewebe auf die Trommel, darauf dann die Gummidichtung. Dann das ganze mit dem Kunsttoffhalter fixieren.
Wenn man mal ein Siebelement demontiert und herausgenommen hat, erklärt sich das eigentlich schon von selbst.

Ansonsten reicht die Filterleistung für unsere Zwecke (25 m³, Schwerkraft, 16000 Rohrpumpe) voll aus.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du filterst, gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft? Der Trommler ist auf jeden Fall für beides geeignet und läßt sich sehr leicht entsprechend umbauen, ist in der Anleitung gut beschrieben.

Auch die Steuerung bietet viele Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ich habe die Anleitung jetzt leider gerade nicht zur Hand, werde morgen aber mal nachsehen.
Wir haben die Einstellungen einfach so gelassen, wie sie sind und kommen bestens damit klar.

Ich würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Falls du noch Fragen hast, immer her damit, ich werde nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen antworten.



Ach ja, fast vergessen: wir haben in unserem Teich Goldfische, Shubunkins, Orfen und __ Moderlieschen. Ob der Filter bei einem Koiteich ausreicht, weiß ich leider nicht.

Zu Anfang hatte er alle zwei bis drei Minuten gespült, was sich aber nach ein paar Tagen schon deutlich verlängert hatte. Kurz vor der Winterruhe hat der Trommler dann nur noch 3-4 mal in der Stunde gespült. Aber das hängt natürlich immer auch davon ab, wieviel Dreck anfällt und ausgefiltert werden muß. Je mehr Dreck um so häufiger muß gespült werden.


----------



## Kompost (25. Feb. 2019)

Guten Morgen.
Ich danke dir für deinen Bericht.
Werde ihn wenn dann als gepumpt betreiben.
Ja das mit dem lösen der Gase hab ich schon gelesen.
Dachte da wurde schonmal nachgebessert.

Wie viel bekommst du durch in der Stunde.
Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sternie (25. Feb. 2019)

Wieviel pro Stunde bei uns durchläuft, weiß ich leider nicht. Wir haben den Durchsatz nie ausgelitert. Aber da die Rohrpumpe nur wenig Höhe überwinden muß, schätze ich mal, daß bei einer Nennleistung von 16000L/h immer noch zwischen 12000 und 14000 Litern durchgehen werden.

Da wir klares Wasser haben, reichte uns der Durchsatz so und wir hatten nie die Notwendigkeit gesehen, den Durchsatz auszulitern.


----------



## Kompost (25. Feb. 2019)

Guten Abend.
Habe den Trommler jetzt bestellt.
Laut Verkäufer ist es ein neues Modell das überarbeitete ist.
Da soll die Gaze nicht mehr ausreißen.
Bin gespannt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## samorai (25. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Florian!
Ich fahre meinem ATF mit rund 19000 l/h und auch gepumpt, ist schon grenzwertig.
Stelle ihn auf 10 Sekunden Spülzeit ein.

Dann hat die Elektronik zwei Steckdosen, UV und Pumpe.
Nimm ne Verteilung und stecke UV+ Teich Pumpe da ein.
Das ist eine Vorsichts-Maßnahme, denn geht der ATF mal auf Störung schaltet er die Teich-Pumpe mit ab und wird nicht über die Spülrinne deinen Teich leer saugen.


----------



## Kompost (25. Feb. 2019)

Danke für den tip.
Aber warum über die Spülrinne den Teich leer saugen??


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kompost (25. Feb. 2019)

Steckdose ist doch uv und spülpumpe


----------



## Kompost (26. Feb. 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen,
Ob die Steckdosen an der Steuerung bei einer Störung des Trommler auch abgeschalten werden??

Frage aus dem Grund weil, sollte der Trommler in Störung sein dann würden ja meine Pumpen im Teich weiter laufen.
Wenn aber die Steckdosen an der Steuerung auch abgeschaltet werden,könnte ich die teichpumpen dort mit anschließen.
Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## samorai (26. Feb. 2019)

Wenn TF nicht spült läuft er über die Spülrinne ab.
Das Sieb ist zu und lässt kein Wasser weiter.
Der nächste offene Auslauf ist die Spülrinne , wenn die Pumpe weiter läuft.

Die Steckdose für UV läuft ständig, die Steckdose für Spülpumpe oder E- Magnet-Ventil ist nur in Verbindung mit dem Impuls der Spülung unter Strom sonst nicht.

Bei Störung hat keine Steckdose mehr Saft.


----------



## Sternie (26. Feb. 2019)

Die Steckdose für die Spülpumpe wird nur eingeschaltet, wenn der Spülzyklus läuft. Wie es mit der Steckdose für die UV-Lampe aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht, da ich sie nicht nutze.
Aber du solltest davon ausgehen, daß die UV-Lampe abgeschaltet wird, wenn du den Deckel vom Trommler abhebst. Im Bereich der Einlaufkammer ist oben am Rand ein Magnetschalter, der die Spülautomatik abschaltet, wenn der Deckel abgenommen wird. Es ist anzunehmen, daß über den Magnetschalter dann auch die UV-Lampe abgeschaltet wird zum Schutze des Benutzers.
Aber ich kann es dir morgen genau sagen, ich probiere es bei meinem einfach mal aus


----------



## Kompost (26. Feb. 2019)

Das die Steckdose der Spülpumpe nur zum spülen geschaltet wird ist klar.
Es geht darum das wenn der Trommler ausfällt,mir die Pumpen nicht das Wasser über die Rinne abpumpen und der Teich leer ist.
Wenn natürlich die Steckdosen der uvc bei einer Störung abgeschälten wird,kann ich dort auch meine Pumpen mit auflegen. 
Dann sind diese bei einer Störung dann auch abgeschälten und das Wasser bleibt drin.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kompost (26. Feb. 2019)

Sternie schrieb:


> Die Steckdose für die Spülpumpe wird nur eingeschaltet, wenn der Spülzyklus läuft. Wie es mit der Steckdose für die UV-Lampe aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht, da ich sie nicht nutze.
> Aber du solltest davon ausgehen, daß die UV-Lampe abgeschaltet wird, wenn du den Deckel vom Trommler abhebst. Im Bereich der Einlaufkammer ist oben am Rand ein Magnetschalter, der die Spülautomatik abschaltet, wenn der Deckel abgenommen wird. Es ist anzunehmen, daß über den Magnetschalter dann auch die UV-Lampe abgeschaltet wird zum Schutze des Benutzers.
> Aber ich kann es dir morgen genau sagen, ich probiere es bei meinem einfach mal aus



Das wäre klasse wenn du mir da eine Info geben kannst.
Vielen Dank.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2019)

https://www.aqua-forte.com/de/filtersysteme/trommelfilter/


----------



## Sternie (27. Feb. 2019)

So, ich habe es jetzt nicht ausprobiert, sondern mir gerade eben die Anleitung herausgesucht.

Sobald der Deckel abgehoben wird, wird der Strom zum Motor und den beiden Steckdosen unterbrochen.
D.h. wenn du die Pumpe an die Steckdose für die UV-lampe anschließen würdest, würde jedes mal, wenn du den Deckel abhebst, die Pumpe abschalten. Damit ist dann aber keine vernünftige Einstellung des Schwimmers mehr möglich. Es ist aber sinnvoll, den Schwimmer im laufenden Betrieb passend einzustellen, damit ein möglichst hoher wasserstand im Filter erreicht werden kann (möglichst große Filterfläche), aber dennoch das Wasser nicht über die Spülrinne abläuft.


----------



## samorai (27. Feb. 2019)

Das heißt, den Sensor nicht am Deckel kleben sondern direkt auf das Gegenstück.
So kannst du viel besser alles im ATF einstellen Düsen+ Wasserstand .


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

Ja zum einstellen können die Pumpen und der Filter ja laufen.
Hast du Maße für mich zwecks einstellen??
Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

Filter ist heute angekommen.
Macht so einen guten Eindruck muß ich sagen.
Samstag geht es an den Einbau 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## samorai (27. Feb. 2019)

Sprühdüsen einstellen und Wasserstand ist sehende Arbeit, da gibt es keine Parameter.


----------



## Sternie (27. Feb. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Das heißt, den Sensor nicht am Deckel kleben sondern direkt auf das Gegenstück.



Da gibt es keinen Sensor sondern nur einen Magnetschalter, der am Gehäuse befestigt ist. Der dazu passende Magnet ist am Deckel eingeklebt.

@Kompost:
Ich würde die Pumpe zum einstellen des Trommlers einfach vorübergehend irgendwo anders einstöpseln. Dann kannst du ganz in Ruhe alles einstellen und die Düseneinstellung dann über den Testknopf an der Steuerung testen. Falls du den Magneten diŕekt auf den Magnetschalter setzen solltest, läuft ja die Automatik und dann fänngt der Trommler unter Garantie mit Spülen an, während du gerade über den Trommler gebeugt stehst - die Dusche kannst du dir dann sparen, denn das hat der Trommler dann schon erledigt 

Bei koi-live.de gibt es eine gute Beschreibung, wie die Düsen am besten eingestellt werden: https://www.koi-live.de/threads/aquaforte-trommelfilter-atf-1-bericht-erfahrungen-test.47162/
Ich hatte mich selber nach dieser Beschreibung gerichtet und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

Vielen Dank Sterni 
Ich schau mir das mal an.
Erstmal muß alles neu verrohrt und eingebaut werden.
Hoffe das ich spätestens Sonntag in Betrieb gehen kann [emoji847]

Der Trommler wird wohl viel spülen.
Wasser wird langsam grün[emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kompost (27. Feb. 2019)

Wie weit laßt ihr die Trommel füllen??
Bis zum Boden der spülrinne?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sternie (27. Feb. 2019)

Empfohlener Höchststand ist ca. 1cm unterhalb Oberkant Spülrinne. Bei mir liegt der Höchststand 1-2cm unterhalb der Oberkante Spülrinne, aber du kannst durchaus auch etwas niedriger einstellen. Wir haben unseren Teich ja in Schwerkraft laufen, wie das dann gepumpt am besten ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Wo nimmst du das Spülwasser her? Extra Wasserleitung oder aus dem Klarwasserteil des Trommlers?


----------



## Kompost (28. Feb. 2019)

Habe eine Druckleitung von meiner Brunnenpumpe zum Trommler gelegt.
Steuere den Spülvorgang dann über ein Magnetventil.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaga (28. Feb. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines ATF-1  und hätte da mal eine Frage an die Praxiserfahrenen:

Wie viel Druck würdet ihr (min/max) bei der Spülpumpe empfehlen?
Reichen 3 bar oder wird das Siebgewebe dann auf Dauer nicht mehr richtig gereinigt und es setzt sich zu?


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2019)

4 - 5 bar wären besser.


----------



## Kompost (28. Feb. 2019)

Laut Bedienungsanleitung 
2-4bar.
Werde mit 4,5 bar reinigen.
Mal schauen wie das Gewebe darauf reagiert.
Soll ja jetzt überarbeitet sein und nicht mehr reißen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kompost (2. März 2019)

So Trommler läuft jetzt bei mir.
Kann volle Leistung rein fahren ca 20000l
Spülung ca alle 10 min.
Tolles Gerät.[emoji1305]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lara (31. März 2019)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Trommelfiltern AquaForte ATF-1 und AFT-1G erklären?
Ich kann im Netz nichts dazu finden, was an dem neuen Modell 2019 anders ist, außer der Farbe des Gehäuses.
Ich denke darüber nach mir einen dieser oben genannten Trommelfilter zu kaufen. Oder gibt es in dieser Preisklasse noch Alternativen?


----------



## Aquaga (4. Apr. 2019)

Soweit ich weiß ist beim 2019er auch ein anderes Siebgewebe verarbeitet, dass nicht mehr so schnell reißen soll.


----------



## Lara (8. Apr. 2019)

OK, danke für die Antwort  
Hast du das alte oder neue Modell? 
Bist du mit deinem AFT1 zufrieden ?


----------



## Kompost (17. Apr. 2019)

Ich habe das neue Modell.
Bin super zufrieden.
Er macht was er soll[emoji1305]


----------



## Chrizzl (25. Apr. 2019)

Hallo, ich habe den trommler auch seit 2016 im Einsatz und bin halbwegs zufrieden. Nach einem Jahr waren alle Siebelemente gerissen und habe diese dann durch eine neue Gaze ersetzt. Diese hat bis jetzt keinerlei Beschädigungen. Was jedoch auch regelmäßig kaputt geht (1x im Jahr) ist der Schwimmerschalter. Wie kann ich rausfinden welcher Schalter z.B. Bei Conrad kompatibel ist. Kennt sich da einer von euch aus?

Danke und Gruß Chris


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2019)

Was kann denn an dem Schwimmschalter kaputt gehen?
Ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie im Spülkasten, der öffnet oder schließt.
Der muss nach vorne in die Einlasskammer umgebaut werden für gepumpte Teiche.
Ist deutlich beschrieben worden.


----------



## Sternie (27. Apr. 2019)

Falsch, im Spülkasten hast du einen rein mechanischen Schwimmerschalter, keinen elektronischen wie im ATF-1 verbaut ist.

Das Problem an diesen elektronischen Schwimmerschaltern ist, daß die Stelle, wo die Kabel nach außen kommen, meist nur begrenzt wasserdicht ist. Das dürfte auch bei dem im ATF-1 verbauten Schalter der Fall sein.
Die sind in der Regel dafür gedacht, daß sie in einer Gehäusewandung so eingbaut sind, daß der Schwimmerteil im Wasser, der Kabelauslass aber an der Gehäuseaussenwand im trockenen ist. Diese Schalter erkennt man in der Regel daran, daß auf dem Befestigungsgewinde noch eine Dichtung sitzt, die die Gehäusedurchführung beim Montieren des Schalters abdichtet.
Eine Dichtung ist in der Regel darauf ausgelegt, daß zwischen dem zu dichtenden Gehäuse und dem Teil, der durch die Dichtung läuft, keine Bewegung stattfindet. Sobald auch nur minimale Bewegung da ist (und das ist bei den Kabeln durch die Wasserströmungen immer der Fall beim ATF-1) , wird auch die Dichtung belastet, bewegt und damit geschwächt. Das ganze geht dann emhr oder weniger lange gut und bleibt dicht. Nur irgendwann ist daß Dichtungsmaterial dann so gedehnt bzw. geschwächt, daß der Formschluß (in diesem Fall zum durchgeführten Kabel) nicht mehr gewährleistet ist. Die Lücke/Undichtigkeit ist nur minimalst, mit bloßem Auge oder auch mit einer Lupe nicht zu sehen, aber es reicht, daß Spuren von Feuchtigkeit durchkommen, was dann über kurz oder lang entweder der tod der Elektronik ist oder zum rosten und damit aufquellen des verbauten Stabmagneten im Inneren des Schalters führt, wodurch sich dieser nicht mehr frei bewegen kann.
Egal was die Ursache ist, der Schwimmerschalter ist damit defekt und nicht mehr brauchbar.

Darum verbaut man bei sich ständig bewegenden Teilen, wie z.B. einer Schraubenwelle, auch keine Gummi- oder Kunststoffdichtungen sondern sogenannte Fettbuchsen, weil die sich permanent nachdichten.

Und falls sich jemand fragt, woherich das alles weiß - ich habe beruflich sher viel mit den Unterschidlichsten Dichtungen bei Gehäusedurchführungen sowie Schwimmerschaltern zu tun.

@Chrizzl:
Man könnte mit Sicherheit auch andere Schalter verwenden, aber die Schwierigkeit dürfte sein, einen Schalter zu finden, der so wasserdicht ist, daß er ebenfalls mindestens ein Jahr durchhält. 
Am besten wäre wahrscheinlich, wenn man seine Wunscheinstellung für den Schwimmerschalter gefunden hat, den ATF-1 einmal leer zu machen und in der Gehäusewandung in der entsprechenden Höhe eine Bohrung zu machen und den Schwimmerschalter dann dort zu montieren. Damit würde der Kabelausgang dann im trockenen liegen und der Schwimmerschalter deutlich lännger leben. Bei einem solchen Umbau dann aber darauf achten, daß das Befestigungsgewinde lang genug ist. Man muß auf der Außenseite dann die Kontermutter noch aufschrauben können.


----------



## Sternie (27. Apr. 2019)

@Chrizzl:

Was ich noch vergessen hatte: ein alternativer Schwimmerschalter muß dann auch von der benötigten Spannung her passen.


----------



## PeBo (27. Apr. 2019)

Naja, um einen Wasserstand abzufragen brauche ich ja nicht unbedingt einen Schwimmer.
Man kann ja auch elektronisch arbeiten, zum Beispiel mit einem Abstandssensor oder man kann die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers ausnutzen indem man Elektroden in verschiedenen Höhen in das Wasser ragen lässt und diese dann hochohmig abfragt.
 Aber selbst wenn man mit einem Schwimmer arbeitet, kann man dies tun ohne die Gefahr, dass da irgendwie Wasser an den Schalter kommt.  Ich denke da zum Beispiel an das Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren, so kann ich außerhalb des Feuchtbereichs Messwerte erfassen.

 Sind nur so Ideen, um das ganze Wartungsfreundlicher zu gestalten. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sternie (27. Apr. 2019)

Natürlich kann man das auch so machen, gar keine Frage. Aber Chrizzl ging es um eine direkte Alternative für den im ATF-1 verbauten Schwimmerschalter. Dieser gibt nur ein einfaches Ein-Aus-Signal an die eigentliche Steuerung zurück und ist in einer Halterung, die eine Höhenverstellung des Svjwimmerschalters ermöglicht komplett im Nassbereich verbaut. Erst das eigentliche Kabel, was vom Schwimmerschalter kommt, wird dann durch eine Dichtung oberhalb des höchstmöglichen Wasserstandes nach außen geführt.

Bei einem Abstandssensor oder der Lösung über Elektroden braucht man dann auch wieder eine Auswerteelektronik, die dann das entsprechende Ein-Aus-Signal an die eigentliche Steuerung des Trommelfilters zurückschickt.
Da dürfte die Lösung, eine Bohrung in die Wand des Trommelfilters in der Montagehöhe zu machen und dort einen Schwimmerschalter zu montieren, wohl dann doch die einfachere sein.

Aber egal, welche Lösung man wählt, erstmal muss die Versorgungsspannung des Schalters bekannt sein, um die entsprechenden Teiel besorgen zu können und auch die Steckerbelegung (dreipolig) muß bekannt sein, damit man die gewählte Lösung überhaupt korrekt anschließen kann.

Solange noch Garantie auf dem Trommler ist, würde ich aber von jeder Bastellösung abraten.
Ich selber habe jetzt gerade den Fall gehabt, daß die Steuerung komplett ausgefallen war. Der verkäufer hat dann Kontakt mit dem Hersteller aufgenommen, danach ging dann die Steuerung an den hersteller und in weniger als einer Woche hatte ich eine nigelnagelneue Steuerung zurückbekommen, der dann auch gleich noch ein neuer Schwimmerschalter beilag 
Eine bessere Reaktion kann man sich von einem Hersteller wohl kaum wünschen.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2019)

Sternie schrieb:


> (und das ist bei den Kabeln durch die Wasserströmungen immer der Fall beim ATF-1)


Kann man das mimimieren ? Zum Beispiel ein aufgeschnittenens KG-Rohr als Wellenschutz um den Schwimmerschalter oder etwas ähnliches?


----------



## Sternie (27. Apr. 2019)

Könnte evtl. funktionieren. Aber es geht ja nicht nur um die Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche, ein reiner Wellenschutz wird da also nichts bringen, da der Schwimmerschalter die meiste Zeit komplett unter Wasser ist. Da im Trommler an der Position auch nur wenig Platz ist, dürfte es auch schwierig werden, so ein Rohr zu verbauen. Ein KG-Rohr ist auf jeden Fall viel zu groß.
Evtl. könnte man den Kabelaustritt von außen auch noch zusätzlich mit Innotec oder ähnlichem abdichten. Aber ob das dauerhaft was bringt, weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Ich denke, diese Bauart der Schwimmerschalter wird nicht ohne Grund normalerweise so verbaut, daß der Kabelaustritt im "trockenen" liegt. Die sind einfach nicht für den Einsatz komplett unter Wasser gedacht.


----------



## samorai (28. Apr. 2019)

Möchte einfach mal sicher Stellen ob der Schwimmschalter So verbaut wurde.
  für gepumpte Teiche.

Geliefert wurde er bei mir in der Schwerkraft Version, da sitzt er in der Trommelseite.

Die Spülrinne ist gleichzeitig auch der Überlauf.
Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, mit der Elektronischen Elementen, dann kann man einen größeren Deckel noch mal drauf packen. 

Er schützt die äußeren Stecker und bei mir
Das Magnet Ventil.
Der Deckel ist vom 300l Regenfass /Tonne.


----------



## Aquaga (30. Apr. 2019)

Also ich habe auch das neue Modell und bin bisher damit sehr zufrieden.
Da er aber noch nicht lange in Betrieb ist bin ich mal auf nächstes Jahr gespannt, ob da der Schwimmer auch Probleme macht.... 

Ich würde mir nur einzig noch eine Anzeige der bereits geleisteten Spülvorgänge wünschen.
Da mein Teichwasser zur Zeit super klar ist spült er total selten. Und wenn ich es mal zufällig mitbekomme habe ich mich auch schon gefragt,
ob das jetzt gerade die automatische stündliche Spülung war oder der Schwimmer das Signal gegeben hat.
Ich würde es momentan gar nicht mitbekommen ob der Schwimmer defekt ist, denn wenn der Deckel ab ist, ist die normale Spülfunktion abgeschaltet
und ein Schwimmer-Test, indem man ihn mit der Hand bewegt, nicht möglich.


----------



## Sternie (30. Apr. 2019)

Ich weiß es nicht, da ich beim ATF-1 den Fall noch nicht hatte, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, daß die Steuerung einen defekten Schwimmerschalter erkennen kann und dann auf Störung geht.


----------



## samorai (30. Apr. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> mitbekommen ob der Schwimmer defekt ist, denn wenn der Deckel ab ist, ist die normale Spülfunktion abgeschaltet
> und ein Schwimmer-Test, indem man ihn mit der Hand bewegt, nicht



Habe ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben, nicht am Deckel befestigen sondern direkt auf den Gegenpol aufkleben.

Je nach Wasserstand kann man es beurteilen ob er gleich spült, dann geht man heit in  Deckung .
Anders geht es nicht.
Außerdem kann man so die Düsen und Ablauf kontrollieren.


----------



## Aquaga (30. Apr. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Anders geht es nicht.
> Außerdem kann man so die Düsen und Ablauf kontrollieren.



Also bei meinem 2019er kann man Düsen und Ablauf auch kontrolieren indem man am Controller auf Test drückt. Das funktioniert dann auch bei offenem Deckel. Allerdings sollte der Controller dann neben dem TF angebracht sein.... Oder man ist zu zweit


----------



## Sternie (1. Mai 2019)

Das funktioniert bei dem Vorgänger auch schon


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2019)

Okay, hat meiner auch,nur benutze ich sie nicht.
Damit meine abgedeckte Unordnung nicht durcheinander kommt, ziehe ich kurz am Schwimmer, fertig.


----------



## TollWuT (16. Aug. 2019)

Hallo
Seit diesem Jahr werkelt bei mir auch der ATF-1G. Mein Wasser ist super klar und ich kann selbst abends den Grund in 1.10m Tiefe sehen. Und trotzdem spült er alle 10:15 min. Egal wie ich das Setup verändere, Schwimmer tiefer stellen oder weniger Durchfluss, die Zeit ist wie in Stein gemeißelt. Mir ist aufgefallen, bei der nächsten Spülung ist der Schwimmerschalter noch unter Wasser und dürfte eigentlich gar nicht auslösen.


----------



## Sternie (16. Aug. 2019)

Hallo TollWuT,

war der komplette Schwimmerschalter noch unter Wasser oder nur der Schwimmer selbst?
Hast du das nur bei einem Spülgang beobachtet oder bei mehreren aufeinanderfolgenden?
Falls du das Verhalten nur bei einem Spülgang beobachtet hast, dann könnte das die automatische Zwangsspülung gewesen sein (ist vom Werk her so eingestellt, daß er zwangsweise einmal die Stunde spült, egal ob vom Schwimmerschalter ausgelöst oder nicht.


----------



## TollWuT (16. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Sternie
Bei jeder Spülung die ich mit geöffneten Deckel beobachtet habe, auch mehrere hintereinander, ist der Schwimmer noch unter Wasser im oberen Drittel von der ca 5cm langen Führung. Tiefer stellen bringt wie gesagt auch nichts. Hab gerade einen neuen Schwimmerschalter bestellt.


----------



## TollWuT (16. Aug. 2019)

In dem Moment wo er anfängt zu spülen hab ich das Bild gemacht   Natürlich habe ich vorher den Stecker von der Spülpumpe gezogen.


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2019)

Der ist verkehrt rum eingebaut! 
 
Bitte um 180 Grad drehen, dann funktioniert er auch. 
Der dicke Ring muss sich heben und senken können.


----------



## Mushi (16. Aug. 2019)

Luftsensor


----------



## TollWuT (16. Aug. 2019)

Hi Roh
Ich hab vergessen zu sagen ich betreibe in Schwerkraft


----------



## Sternie (17. Aug. 2019)

Nein, Samorai, der ist schon richtig eingebaut. Im Schwerkraftbetrieb wird der Schwimmerschalter mit der Führungsstange nach unten eingebaut in der Klarwasserkammer eingebaut. Sobald der Wasserstand entsprechend absinkt, öffnet der Magnet im Schwimmer in der unteren Position den Magnetschalter in der Führungsstange.
Bei gepumptem Betrieb wird der Schwimmerschalter in der Einlaufkammer mit der Führungsstange nach oben eingebaut. Er schaltet dann, wenn das Wasser zu hoch steigt.
Dein Bild zeigt die Einbausituation bei gepumptem Betrieb, TollWuTs Bild bei Schwerkraftbetrieb.

@TollWuT 
Ich tippe auf einen defekten Schwimmerschalter. Beim Händler reklamieren, der wird dann wahrscheinlich den Hersteller kontaktieren der dir dann einen neuen Schwimmerschalter zuschicken wird.


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2019)

Na und, was spricht denn dagegen wenn er das Ding mal dreht.


----------



## TollWuT (17. Aug. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Na und, was spricht denn dagegen wenn er das Ding mal dreht.



Du musst einen steigenden Wasserstand überwachen und ich einen sinkenden


----------



## Mushi (17. Aug. 2019)

Bei manchen Sensoren kann man dazu einfach den kleinen Ring um 180 drehen und wieder drauf schieben.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## TollWuT (1. Sep. 2019)

Hallo ..Ich nochmal
Der neue Schwimmerschalter hat nichts gebracht. Drum hab ich beim Händler den Controller getauscht und siehe da die Spülintervalle liegen jetzt zwischen 20-25 min und er spült die voreingestellten 6 sec. Vermutlich hat die defekte Steuerung alle 10 min eine Zwangsspülung gemacht.


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Mai 2020)

@Corny80


----------



## samorai (13. Mai 2020)

TollWuT schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat die defekte Steuerung alle 10 min eine Zwangsspülung gemacht.



Nein macht der  TF nur alle Stunde.


----------



## TollWuT (13. Mai 2020)

Genau...Deswegen schrieb ich ja "defekte Steuerung"


----------



## Aquaga (23. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Leute,

nach zwei Jahren Betrieb mal ein Erfahrungsbericht von mir:

Wie ich jetzt erst von meinem Händler erfahren habe, hat Aquaforte (entgegen der früheren Praxis) die Siebelemente des ATF-1 
nun als Verschleißteile kategorisiert und liefert nach einem halben Jahr keine Austauschsiebe mehr auf Garantie!
Ich vermute mal es gab wohl trotz Gewebewechsel zu viele Reklamationen, dass diese zu schnell reißen. 
So auch bei mir. Ich muss z.B. diese jährlich ersetzen.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch das einzige Problem des Filters: 
Die Siebe reißen immer direkt neben dem EPDM-Rahmen der Siebelemente. Wenn man den Spüldruck reduziert um das Gewebe zu 
schonen bekommt man jedoch nicht alles weg. Der sich aufbauende Biofilm reduziert den Wasserdurchsatz im Vergleich zum neuen 
Siebgewebe erheblich, so dass Durchflussraten von 20.000 Liter/h oder mehr für mich nicht mehr ohne zu häufiges Spülen möglich sind.
Ich betreibe den Filter übrigens in den Sommermonaten mit einem flow von 20.000 bis 25.000 Liter/h.

Wer mit einem ATF-1 liebäugelt sollte (meiner Meinung nach) einen Durchfluss von etwa 15.000 Litern/h oder einen jährlichen Siebwechsel einkalkulieren.
Leider gibt es nur Siebe in 60µ, ich hätte gerne mal ein 70er oder 80er probiert. Das hätte das Durchflussproblem vielleicht beheben können.
Mit der Filterwirkung und der Arbeitsweise des Filters an sich bin ich jedoch sehr zufrieden.

Da mir ein Gewebewechsel mit original Siebgewebe auf Dauer aber doch zu teuer wird, werde ich mir nun wohl für die 2021er Saison eigene Elemente bauen.

Zur Info: 
Ein originales Siebelement kostet meiner Erfahrung nach 40 - 45 Euro, 4 Siebelemente sind verbaut. Das heißt: Ein jährlicher Komplettwechsel kostet 160 Euro!

Zum Vergleich:
Tressengewebe 80µ - 40cm breit  und 130cm lang - in V4A Edelstahl gibt es für unter 70 Euro von deutschen Teichhändlern.
Und Edelstahl-Siebgewebe in 200 mesh (ca 74 µ) in 30 x 60 cm kosten, wenn man es in Asien bestellt nur 4,40 Euro !!  
Also der Preis der Siebelemente von Aquaforte ist da schon unverschämt finde ich.


----------



## samorai (23. Feb. 2021)

Hmm, aber die Siebe sind an den Seiten vulkanisiert oder sonst was, jedenfalls in Gummi eingelassen.
Ja reißen tun sie überall.
Betreibst du den ATF gepumt?

Ich habe die alten Siebe aus dem Gummi heraus geschnitten.
Habe mir Siebgewebe 60ym von freien Anbietern bestellt und auf die Gummis mit Innotec verklebt.
Leider hält der Innotec nicht ewig obwohl  er mit den Siebhalterungen angepresst wird. Vielleicht gibt es noch bessere Alternativen. 
So richtig vollkommen ist diese Methode auch nicht, aber direkte Siebrisse sind nicht mehr zu entdecken.
Habe aber auch den Wasser Stand Geber tiefer gesetzt um das Gewicht zu mildern.
Säuberung der Siebe mache ich ca alle 2 Monate mit Loetwasser einpinseln, spuelen und wieder ablassen, Öffnungen gibt es ja genug.


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Säuberung der Siebe mache ich ca alle 2 Monate mit Loetwasser einpinseln, spuelen und wieder ablassen, Öffnungen gibt es ja genug.



Könnte es sein das das Lötwasser das Siebgewebe spröde und brüchig macht und dadurch die das Gewebe bricht?


----------



## samorai (24. Feb. 2021)

V2a? Eigentlich nicht.
Lötwasser ist schon Zink versetzt. 
Ausserdem müssten jetzt nach einem Jahr die Siebe schon Risse aufweisen.


----------



## Aquaga (24. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hmm, aber die Siebe sind an den Seiten vulkanisiert oder sonst was, jedenfalls in Gummi eingelassen.
> Ja reißen tun sie überall.
> Betreibst du den ATF gepumt?
> 
> .



Also ich betreibe meinen ATF in Schwerkraft, aber hat das einen Einfluss auf das Siebgewebe?

Mein Händler meinte es läge meist am Spülpumpendruck und der Spüldüseneinstellung.


----------



## Mushi (24. Feb. 2021)

Sicherlich liegt es auch daran. Ist das nicht alles vorgegeben?

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> V2a? Eigentlich nicht.
> Lötwasser ist schon Zink versetzt.



 V²A warum sagt mir das keiner?


----------



## Lara (24. Feb. 2021)

Hallo, ich habe meinen Aquaforte Aft (neues Modell) am 01.08.2019 in Betrieb genommen und seitdem keine Probleme mit den Sieben kein Defekt. Ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem Trommelfilter. Bei mir läuft er in Schwerkraft und ich habe zwei DM Vario 10000 dran.


----------



## Danix (10. Jan. 2022)

Hat einer von euch die Steuerung schon gegen eine Siemens Logic getauscht?

Bei mir war nun das zweite mal die AquaForte Eteuerubg defekt, so dass ich mir dir Steuerung von Siemens bereits zugelegt habe. Nun kann mir aber von AquaForte keiner sagen mit welcher Leistung der verbaute Trommelfiltermotor angesprochen werden muss.

Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.

LG Danix


----------

